# Disappointed in my Echo SRM 230



## artbuc (Apr 19, 2010)

Bought new in June 06. In Oct 07 had to have a new short block installed under warranty due to a "hole in the crankcase due to debris, possibly a piece of casting or a piece of bearing". At that point it had about 10 hours on it. Only ran with Echo oil at 50:1 as specified. Now, the plastic carb rotor has broken. This unit can't have more than 30-40 hours on it. Very disappointed!


----------



## GlynnC (May 9, 2009)

Wow, hate to hear that. I have one SRM 230 with a lot of hours, and two newer ones. No problems with any of them.


----------



## artbuc (Apr 19, 2010)

Yep. Maybe I am the victim of lightning striking twice in the same spot. My unit has a Zama RB K70A carb. The rotor (Echo Part # P005001620) has a flange which rides against the roller guide (P005001000). It is under considerable spring compression and it appeared to me to be a common failure given the design. However, two major Echo dealers in my area do not stock the part and said they have sold only a few over the years. Guess I am the lucky one who got the booby prize!


Another interesting point. When I took the carb apart, there was no trace of the O-ring (P005002800). I thought maybe Zama forgot to put it in but my dealer said they tend to dissolve away in the ethanol laden gas. Don't know if that is BS or not...


----------



## GlynnC (May 9, 2009)

artbuc said:


> Another interesting point. When I took the carb apart, there was no trace of the O-ring (P005002800). I thought maybe Zama forgot to put it in but my dealer said they tend to dissolve away in the ethanol laden gas. Don't know if that is BS or not...


I don't use ethanol gas in my handheld equipment--have to drive 30 miles round trip to get it--but no ethanol. Also use 89 or 93 octane.


----------



## artbuc (Apr 19, 2010)

artbuc said:


> Yep. Maybe I am the victim of lightning striking twice in the same spot. My unit has a Zama RB K70A carb. The rotor (Echo Part # P005001620) has a flange which rides against the roller guide (P005001000). It is under considerable spring compression and it appeared to me to be a common failure given the design. However, two major Echo dealers in my area do not stock the part and said they have sold only a few over the years. Guess I am the lucky one who got the booby prize!
> 
> 
> Another interesting point. When I took the carb apart, there was no trace of the O-ring (P005002800). I thought maybe Zama forgot to put it in but my dealer said they tend to dissolve away in the ethanol laden gas. Don't know if that is BS or not...


Correction: My O-ring was there. Just too small to notice. It was obvious once I saw the new one.


----------

